# Medina County Hunting



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2011)

Looking for some guidance, I am fairly new to the Medina area and have been unable to find a place to hunt either on public or private land. Any suggestions??

Thanks


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Good luck lol!! I don't know of any public land in medina personally and private land is getting harder and harder to gain access to. I'd try lookin at Google maps and start knocking on doors. Offer to help with work around the property and be willing to coyote hunt!


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Spencer wildlife area has public hunting.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

look into some clubs like SOUTH CUYAHOGA SPORTSMEN or BLACK RIVER GUN. they lease land around in medina and lorain counties. they have gun and bow ranges,trap range and ponds to fish also. just another way to get your boots in some good areas.good luck


----------

